# Ever heard of Guineas killing chickens



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I have 9 4 week old guineas that have now been moved to one side of the chicken house, where the only thing between them and the chickens is ck wire. We put them out there last week so they could get use to each other through the fence, obviously they are still small to let outside as cats will think they are regular birds and might try to eat them. But the other day someone told us that their guineas were mean and killed some of their chickens. That was a little concerrning, but the place we bought our eggs to hatch had tons of guineas and chickens and they seemed to be living together just fine.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

We have never had a problem with the guineas and chickens until this current rooster. On occasion he will decide he does not like the one guinea we have left (dog, coyotes got the others) and the rooster will be run around and around by the guinea until the rooster accepts the inevitable - the guinea is tougher......lol. 

Neither one is either hurt, unless you count the roosters pride.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

we raised guineas and chickens togather and never had a problem. I think the person who told you this is mistaken.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Guineas will sometimes kill chickens. It won't happen every time but it does happen. Usually a single guinea won't be a problem but they can gang up on a chicken, usually a rooster. If they are free ranging the problem isn't bad as the chicken can escape. If they are penned it is more likely to happen.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I've had guineas kill chickens. It was all the males, though. Once I got rid of those, I never had a problem and kept chickens and female guineas for years. The guineas were on top of the status ladder though!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've had the guineas attack the turkey toms. Didn't kill them. My chickens are pretty good at getting out of the way, but the toms move a bit slow.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Every time I had guineas with chickens they turn into bullies. I got rid of mine because they would shred my pigeons to pieces. The chickens were a little tougher and could handle more of the abuse.


----------

